# What are those brownish leaves i see in shrimp tanks and where can i get some?



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

I remember seeing brownish leaves in shrimp tanks. I think they are called almond leaves. (I am prolly wrong) 

What are the benefits of having them with shrimps and are there anyone selling them on herE?


----------



## bkhammer (May 28, 2010)

They are called Indian Almond Leaves and they are supposed to lower the pH, be a food source or be a surface where micro-organisms will grow, and possibly provide some kind of beneficial substances. You can get them from Pat at Canadian Aquatics.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They release tannins into the water and have many benefits. 

Hears the description from Canadian Aquatics
"Almond leaves - Simulate black water condition which is the natural environment for the tropical fish. Enhance fertility of fishes. Contain humic acids and tannins which have anti-bacterial & anti-fungal properties. Contains chemical that will bind with ammonia in the water. Contains calcium needed to activate the muscles and to develop strong bones, teeth and scales. Enhances the natural color of the fish. Lowers the pH of the water and absorbs harmful chemicals. Adds essential trace elements to the water. Recommended for all fresh water fishes kept in small containers without filters, specially during transportation. Dosage: Put one leaf in a 10 - 15 gallon tank. Discard the leaf after 1 week and replace with a new leaf."


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

and best of all the shrimps LOVE them. Mine are always covered in shrimp picking away at the decomposing leaf until there is nothing left but a skeleton of the leaf.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Somewhere on the site there's a sticky about using leaves in aquariums but I can't find it at the moment; however, the info is also available here.

edit: found the thread here.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

pat(mykiss) from canadian aquatics has them for sale.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

The Fuval strata has been the best thing I've used to keep ph levels perfect for shrimp. They sure like the leaves to eat on too.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

if patrick is out i have a metric ton of these as well (not literally, but well lets just say I got trigger happy when ordering some)


----------

